# parking light



## elpinto88

i saw in the hid how-to that the brute had different color lights anybody know were to get them or what number they are


----------



## moonstruck

you can go to your local auto zone, or whatever and buy the mini wedge led lights in different colors


----------



## Brute650i

194 wedge or just 194 both will work just make sure you get the LED ones they are more expensive but alot brighter.


----------



## elpinto88

thanks guys


----------



## t-ravis

just did mine got them from superbrightleds.com

they are 1 Watt each and they are bright.


----------



## Guarino113

ima have to go to that site. I didnt put in leds and they suck. I gotta change them


----------



## gpinjason

how do you get only those lights to come on? mine only come on when I turn on the headlights...


----------



## Guarino113

you could put a toggle switch for them or hook them up to the key switch. mine come on when i turn on the low beam cuz i have the hids on the high beam.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Cut the red/yellow going to each main headlight bulb on each side.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^then what?

T-ravis what bulbs did you get? i know there 194's but which ones on the superbrightleds.com site


----------



## Guarino113

i think the red/yellow is the power to them. you can splice them and run them to a switch or however you want to do it.


----------



## DaBrute

brute650i said:


> 194 wedge or just 194 both will work just make sure you get the LED ones they are more expensive but alot brighter.


Holy Crap!! There is a minimum $25 order required, i would have to buy 3or4 bulbs @ $10 ea. plus $30 shipping.So... it would end up costing me around $80CAD . Don't know if i can justify that:thinking:. They are nice , just wish i could get them cheaper in Canada.


----------



## bruiser quad

ok, so 194's for the parking lights, is there a automotive bulb # that would fit the headlights, I don't want hid's just wanna change it up a bit


----------



## 1bigforeman

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^^then what?
> 
> T-ravis what bulbs did you get? i know there 194's but which ones on the superbrightleds.com site


That's it...when you do this the outside lights will come on when the low beams switch is on and when you hit the high beam switch, the outside lights and high beams will be on. When you do this, you are cutting the wire to the low beam on the headlight.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Remember...you are cutting the wire to the main bulb...not the outside park light so that it doesn't get power when the low beam is on.


----------



## gpinjason

OHHH I see... so you only have high beams... like it really matters... I can't tell the diff. between low and high when I switch it...


----------



## bruiser quad

gpinjason said:


> OHHH I see... so you only have high beams... like it really matters... I can't tell the diff. between low and high when I switch it...


high beam happens when you hit the gas..... low beam is when you are slowing down....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

1bigforeman said:


> That's it...when you do this the outside lights will come on when the low beams switch is on and when you hit the high beam switch, the outside lights and high beams will be on. When you do this, you are cutting the wire to the low beam on the headlight.


lol took me a min but i got it now, your taking power from the headlights on the low beam switch. so the corner lights are the only ones with power

i know the bulbs are 194 but on that sight there is 20 different ones, which ones are yall gettinng?


----------



## Bruteality

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=%2Fmini-wedge.html WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LED WLED-xLX little x is for color they are hella bright


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^are yours the blue or white?


----------



## 1bigforeman

I'd like to know the same. Also, which ones did you get exactly? They have the 90 degree, 120 degree, different colors, and different amount led's. Might have to get some of these. I have the ones from the auto parts place but they aren't bright. The other led 194 type bulbs are too expensive. These aren't bad as long as the shipping isn't too high....


----------



## bruiser quad

From what Brutality posted I'm thinking he has the 
*WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LEDs*

2nd catagory down on the LED page and in picture they are in the bottom left corner...


----------



## Bruteality

you are correct it's the second catagory down and if you click on the 3rd thumbnail down on the right of the catagory they look like a cylinder with a wedge on the end. when you buy them you pick the color mine are the blue ones and are hella bright. You can almost drive by these things i'm in the U.S. so shipping was 5$ i believe took 5 days. I bought 4 so it was like 9.95 a piece total was $44.80 you wouldn't be dissapointed with these. also i looked and it says 120 degrees


----------



## Guarino113

i just ordered two from that site so i should get them next week. cant wait to get those dull blue ones out.


----------



## G Strick

How do mount the LED light and connect the wires.


----------



## bruiser quad

G Strick said:


> How do mount the LED light and connect the wires.


un plug old bulb, plug in new bulb, DONE!


----------



## 88rxn/a

sweet! just ordered the blue ones!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea i think the blue corner lights will match my new hids great


----------



## 88rxn/a

ya know...what about getting LED's to replace the main bulbs from here?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i dont think any one besides kawi sells bulbs for the brutes. could be wrong though


----------



## Guarino113

08GreenBrute said:


> i dont think any one besides kawi sells bulbs for the brutes. could be wrong though


 
thats what i was told also


----------



## Bruteality

same here thats why i put in 55w HID's man they are bright


----------



## BigIzzy

whats the part number off the superbrightleds site, is it the WLED-xLX you guys are using?


----------



## Bruteality

yep


----------



## BigIzzy

Right on thanks, gonna be ordering some soon, sucks that there is a min 25 purchase, I'm sure there is something else on the site that I could put on the brute.


----------



## 88rxn/a

i just ordered the pair of lights and with shipping it was 25 bucks and they shipped them?


----------



## Guarino113

88rxn/a said:


> i just ordered the pair of lights and with shipping it was 25 bucks and they shipped them?


 
thats what i did also.


----------



## Jcarp4483

QUESTION? will the 194 wedge 15 led light super bright fit in the houseing. i figure the more little leds the better. I am at work and cant recall off hand how much space there is in the side light houseing?


----------



## KMKjr

DaBrute said:


> Holy Crap!! There is a minimum $25 order required, i would have to buy 3or4 bulbs @ $10 ea. plus $30 shipping.So... it would end up costing me around $80CAD . Don't know if i can justify that:thinking:. They are nice , just wish i could get them cheaper in Canada.


There is a $5.00 option, just no tracking or guarantee.


----------



## elpinto88

i got mine from ebay paid like 3 bucks shipped but when i got them i broke one of them accidently stepped on it


----------



## KMKjr

DaBrute said:


> Holy Crap!! There is a minimum $25 order required, i would have to buy 3or4 bulbs @ $10 ea. plus $30 shipping.So... it would end up costing me around $80CAD . Don't know if i can justify that:thinking:. They are nice , just wish i could get them cheaper in Canada.


They also have them on ebay.ca for about $20-$25 for a pair shipped, within Canada.


----------



## Guarino113

i just got mine in the mail today. WLED-BLX. the pack says "do not install in headlamp housings heat will cause LED failure and VOID WARRANTY!" o well i have them now so im puttin them in there.


----------



## t-ravis

guarino113 said:


> i just got mine in the mail today. WLED-BLX. the pack says "do not install in headlamp housings heat will cause LED failure and VOID WARRANTY!" o well i have them now so im puttin them in there.


the heat they are taking about must be external. 

you never have to worry about the LED bulb getting hot. 

just for grins when you are replacing your bulbs install one LED and leave one factory incandescent on for just 10 min and grab one in each hand and see which one you let go of DEFIANTLY will not be the LED.

the only way i can see heat being a factor is on a sunny day the sun hitting the sealed housing would cause the inside of it to heat up.


----------



## t-ravis

Jcarp4483 said:


> QUESTION? will the 194 wedge 15 led light super bright fit in the houseing. i figure the more little leds the better. I am at work and cant recall off hand how much space there is in the side light houseing?


Jcarp4483 don't make the mistake of thinking more is better. i purchased a set of the ones you are talking about right before i got the ones from superbright and all the multiple LED's are good for is have more things to go wrong. 

mine lasted about 10 seconds just enough time for me to put the whole bike back together and try to take a pic. then one side completely stopped working.


----------



## t-ravis

G Strick said:


> How do mount the LED light and connect the wires.


i put dielectric grease in the socket to kinda create a sucktion because they really don't fit all that well. 
i also put aluminum tape around the base of the bulb and the socket to stop it from bouncing out. you don't want to be on a long ride and the Brute is holding up but the lights arn't


----------



## Guarino113

t-ravis said:


> the heat they are taking about must be external.
> 
> you never have to worry about the LED bulb getting hot.
> 
> just for grins when you are replacing your bulbs install one LED and leave one factory incandescent on for just 10 min and grab one in each hand and see which one you let go of DEFIANTLY will not be the LED.
> 
> the only way i can see heat being a factor is on a sunny day the sun hitting the sealed housing would cause the inside of it to heat up.


ill might try it out. like i said im not worried bout it anyway. its only a bulb. i really dont want to leave that piece of junk blue bulb i got in there now any longer than i have to. haha.


----------



## 88rxn/a

i got mine today also...they ship pretty fast!
maybe ill take some pics..gonna wait untill tomorrow to do it.


----------



## Guarino113

they do ship very fast


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea +3 on the fast shipping i got mine today along with my HID's.


----------



## KMKjr

For Canadian orders


*ExtremeBrightLEDs**.com*

*$23.00 to my door.*


----------



## 08GreenBrute

here is another pic of the *WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LEDs in blue*








lets see some pics of the different colors


----------



## 88rxn/a

i didnt get time to do mine today. you have to take the whole light assembly out to replace that bulb right? the allen screw's in front then they pop out?


----------



## Guarino113

yeah and there is one screw kinda underneath the light assembly that holds to the frame. 

here is one pic of mine. i have blue also. they are deffintly bright.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i think we all went with blue lol


----------



## KMKjr

I went green.....like a true Kawi driver...lol


----------



## Jcarp4483

thanks for the reply above. I ordered the same ones as everyone else blue of course. lol when i posted that i didnt know which ones you were referring too. MIne should be in soon. Said they have shipped already


----------



## Guarino113

i wish i would have gotten red now. it would have looked mean.


----------



## 88rxn/a

yeah, red would be bad azz...when im bored i may get different colors,so depending on the mood im in before i ride...
blue: calm easy ride
red: tear it up ride
green: LET HER EAT ride

hahaha


----------



## Guarino113

im too lazy for that. haha


----------



## 88rxn/a

yeah, me to actually... i still have to put the ones i got in!:nutkick:


----------



## DaBrute

KMKjr said:


> For Canadian orders
> 
> 
> *ExtremeBrightLEDs**.com*
> 
> *$23.00 to my door.*


 
Thank you KMKjr 

Q: The link you posted (Blue 9-LED Package Map Dome 06 07 08 09 Honda Civic)...is that the actual ones you bought? just wondering as they don't say what type of base they have or even a pic of the actual product, only of them in use. I fired off an e-mail to them ,cause for $24 delivered i'll get 2 set's (one red and one green).Thanks


----------



## Jcarp4483

Got mine installed today can tell a big difference. THanks for the LINK


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good


----------



## KMKjr

DaBrute said:


> Thank you KMKjr
> 
> Q: The link you posted (Blue 9-LED Package Map Dome 06 07 08 09 Honda Civic)...is that the actual ones you bought? just wondering as they don't say what type of base they have or even a pic of the actual product, only of them in use. I fired off an e-mail to them ,cause for $24 delivered i'll get 2 set's (one red and one green).Thanks


Sorry thought it was the home page.

I just emailed through ebay my bike info and she told me the correct part number, sent me an invoice and done deal.


----------



## DaBrute

Same here, she is sending me 15 diode high power SMD's 1 set in red and 1 set in green. Thanks again


----------



## KMKjr

DaBrute said:


> Same here, she is sending me 15 diode high power SMD's 1 set in red and 1 set in green. Thanks again


No problem.

Send me some pics of the red....should look mean!!


----------



## 88rxn/a

heres mine


----------



## DaBrute

looks good 88!
my red are installed and look great , but i can`t run just my park lights till i get some HID`s installed  so my pics don`t really show the red so well.

See my sig pic vvvv


----------



## DaBrute

Never mind my last post about my lights! I`m an idiot:34: i forgot that in the first page of this post 1Bigforman tells all how to seperate power between the two lights...DOH!! 
I`ll be doing this in the morning and will post some pics of the red tomorrow.


----------



## Brute650i

Sweet I've been waiting on a pic of the red


----------



## 88rxn/a

cool, i been waiting to see the red!
i might just have to get em if they look good.
and thanks Dabrute!


----------



## DaBrute

Da RED!


----------



## Guarino113

o yeah. i like that. i might have to change mine now.


----------



## Brute650i

It seems to me that the blue are a lot brighter or is it just the pics. Are both of those the same model number?


----------



## 88rxn/a

its kind of hard to take a pic of the lights.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i like the red, but the blue do seem to be brighter


----------



## Guarino113

comparing pics now the blue does look brighter. could just be the pic though.


----------



## DaBrute

They are a little brighter than the picture shows (crappy camera)

Here's a pic of the bulbs before install:


----------



## Guarino113

mine are different than that. they are like all metal or something.


----------



## Brute650i

Da brute what model are those? I need to order me some bright red ones


----------



## DaBrute

Mine have 3 diodes on each little circle (5 circles=15 diodes) 3 are forward facing and the other 12 are around the sides. I think the ones you got are 9 diodes forward facing,that would definately make them brighter viewed from the front.
If you go with the red in the 9 diode forward facing i think they will be just as bright as the blue you have.


----------



## DaBrute

brute650i said:


> Da brute what model are those? I need to order me some bright red ones


Your in the states , so I would go with these:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^those are the ones i got


----------



## 09limebrute

i put a pair of the blue ones in my brute last week.. i was really impressed!


----------



## Guarino113

DaBrute said:


> Your in the states , so I would go with these:


 
those are the ones i have also


----------



## Bruteality

blue is always brighter. If you put any red against the same blue, blue will win every time but red is meaner looking


----------



## DaBrute

ok ok ok ....now you guy's went an done made me spend more money 
Just bought 1 set of red and 1 set of blue in the same lights as you all are runnin (WLED xLx - 9 forward facing diodes).When they come i'll post pics of one in each lamp assy. I don't even know why i'm bothering with the lights,no one i ride with can get past me to see them .LOL Now, Ima gonna have a light supply.... for life.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^lol


----------



## Bruteality

lol i'm a trucker trust me i know lights, i love lights just have to locate some good strobes and a good controler


----------



## Thom

Just ordered up a set yesterday. Confirmed shipping went out today. And as you all I went blue. LOL. Any one got a pic of the wire to cut so i do not screw up?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

its the Yellow/Red wire you cant miss it


----------



## Thom

Great thanks


----------



## Thom

Installed these on Saturday. Man they are bright and pretty cool to say the least.


----------



## bruiser quad

08GreenBrute said:


> its the Yellow/Red wire you cant miss it


To keep my low beam could I just, splice a wire extension with an inline switch to be able to cut the low beam and only run the parking lights? VS. running a separate power source to the parking lights....


----------



## Guarino113

a buddy of mine ran a wire to the fuseholder so they were on whenever he turns the key on. then his low and high beams work like normal


----------



## bruiser quad

guarino113 said:


> a buddy of mine ran a wire to the fuseholder so they were on whenever he turns the key on. then his low and high beams work like normal


SWEET! any way you could get pics or show me in a diagram of what is needed to do?


----------



## Guarino113

this is a pic from the how to for the hids. the red wire between his thumb and index finger is the one. the other is ground. just cut back the tape between the light and the plug. you could just cut it and run the left and right side together and run one wire to the fuseholder. tape up the other side good so it doesnt touch any metal or anything. im not sure which one you put it under but you could use a test light and find it. i know this way will work. im not saying its the only way but thats the way i would do it. if you need any more info let me know.


----------



## Greg G

OK, reading this thread has made me want to order SOMETHING else for the Brute. Opinion question for yall, my Brute is Team green and I have 2 blue and 2 red TIR 3 Whelen strobes on the rack, what color do yall think would look the best, I am kinda leaning towards blue becasue I am a police officer but the red looks good, does anyone have a pc of the green ones?

Thx Greg G


----------



## DaBrute

Greg G said:


> OK, reading this thread has made me want to order SOMETHING else for the Brute. Opinion question for yall, my Brute is Team green and I have 2 blue and 2 red TIR 3 Whelen strobes on the rack, what color do yall think would look the best, I am kinda leaning towards blue becasue I am a police officer but the red looks good, does anyone have a pc of the green ones?
> 
> Thx Greg G


I think it's a good cop bad cop thing. blue for good ,Red for bad azz. LOL

Seriously though, i could put a set of green in my bike tomorrow to show you what they look like if you like.Let me know as i have green as well and it only takes me 10min to do both sides now. 
I'm waiting on my new Red and Blue ones (any day now) and will post pics of the old red (15-diode)and new red (9-diode) when they get here.


----------



## bruiser quad

Greg G said:


> OK, reading this thread has made me want to order SOMETHING else for the Brute. Opinion question for yall, my Brute is Team green and I have 2 blue and 2 red TIR 3 Whelen strobes on the rack, what color do yall think would look the best, I am kinda leaning towards blue becasue I am a police officer but the red looks good, does anyone have a pc of the green ones?
> 
> Thx Greg G


BLUE! red is for the Firefighters and Emts


----------



## Thom

I would go blue as well. I love the red but at dusk or on the ice like I am they look like tail lights. the blue rocks. I am going to order up some gren though *** well. As stated above it is real quick to change.


----------



## gpinjason

just ordered me some green ones... gonna join the craze...


----------



## Greg G

Some pics of the Green would be cool, thanks. Heck for the price I could just get a set of each.

Are yall getting the 9 diode ones of the ones that look like a metal cylinder?

GReg G


----------



## 88rxn/a

i ordered the "bullet" type.


----------



## Brute650i

Waiting on some pics


----------



## gpinjason

Greg G said:


> Some pics of the Green would be cool, thanks. Heck for the price I could just get a set of each.
> 
> Are yall getting the 9 diode ones of the ones that look like a metal cylinder?
> 
> GReg G


If you look on page 5 of this thread, there is a pic of the ones that I bought.. the WLED-xLX

There is also a pic of some green ones on a camo bike on the first page, as well as the picture of what the light looks like... 

but I'll try to post a pic of mine when I get them...


----------



## KMKjr

I got these in green. Look cool but don't think they are much brighter.


----------



## Greg G

gpinjason said:


> If you look on page 5 of this thread, there is a pic of the ones that I bought.. the WLED-xLX
> 
> There is also a pic of some green ones on a camo bike on the first page, as well as the picture of what the light looks like...
> 
> but I'll try to post a pic of mine when I get them...


OK I will admitt I am a 'tard, I didnt remember the camo one with the green. 

Couldnt decide on one so I ordered 3 sets, 1 of each red blue and green

Greg G


----------



## DaBrute

Here's the Red, Green and Blue.

In the Red pic the bulb on the left is the 15diode(around bulb) and the one on the right is the 9diode (forward facing).
The Green is a 15diode(around bulb) and the Blue is a 9diode(forward facing).
*It is -19C as i took these pic's so some fog is in the lamp assembly from my hands,when changing bulbs. I think the Green look awsome but don't go so well with my red/black/white brute. lol


----------



## 88rxn/a

i like the green also!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i like all of them, you need to hook strobes to the blue and red's then go pull all the atv'er that are not obeying the trail laws lol


----------



## bruiser quad

just curious.. anyone try the amber ones?


----------



## walker

well looks like i'm goin to have to invest in some of these colored lights..... to keep up with all yall


----------



## derk

walker said:


> well looks like i'm goin to have to invest in some of these colored lights..... to keep up with all yall


haha aint that the truth. You guys are TERRIBLE influences. So terrible that i think i'm going to order some right now.......


----------



## 88rxn/a

dont be scared!! do it!!!


----------



## derk

I have the red and green LEDs coming. I think i'll snip the wires going to the low beams and put them on a toggle switch while i'm going.


----------



## Brute650i

Why are you going to put them on a toggle switch? If you snip the right wire then they will come on with low beam by themselves and come on with high beams. 

Just wondering what you would be accomplishing by doing a toggle switch


----------



## derk

Right, i'm going to snip the wires for the low beams. This way only the parking lights will come on when i select low beams on my headlight switch. 

The toggle switch will only apply to the low beam headlights when the low beams are on, not the parking lights. The parking lights will come on when low beams are selected on the headlight switch regardless and the toggle switch i'm talking about will only control the low beams themselves.


----------



## Brute650i

Oh ok I see now


----------



## derk

Yea sorry about the confusion. Looking forward to doing this though. Everyones' colored eyes look great


----------



## Thom

Man I like the green. I need to order a set of those now. I love the blue as itr reflects on the snow. When fishing sat it looked pretty cool in the dark.


----------



## gpinjason

my LEDs came in yesterday... gonna try to get them on tonight!


----------



## gpinjason

Well, here they are... sorry for the crappy phone picture


----------



## gpinjason

One more...


----------



## derk

Very nice! Love the green. I have green and red coming myself and can't decide which one i want to try first. Red would match my bike better but then again green is a Kawi thing and would break things up a little.


----------



## DaBrute

looks good


----------



## Guarino113

i like them all. i just went with blue to match my brute


----------



## gpinjason

bump for the new guys...


----------



## Deezz22

moonstruck said:


> you can go to your local auto zone, or whatever and buy the mini wedge led lights in different colors


if thats the case, then why is everyone ordering them? Are the ones for the parts store not as bright or not as good of color?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

the ones at the auto stores here are not as bright as these are


----------



## Greg G

Well mine just came in today, I got the blue, its a police thing for me. I was going to install them but sitting at the computer drinking a beer is more appealing than working on something right now.

Greg G


----------



## greenmachine

I got me a set of green ones on the way ! can't wait :rockn:


----------



## mr_3_0_5

are these the same you guys are using ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2pcs...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah those will work..


----------



## mr_3_0_5

what about these? anyone try these cheaper ebay one's? are they as bright? 
this one has 9 foward facing leds, i think im gonna try these. 
also to confirm i want the h3 bulbs for the hids correct?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2pcs...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## t-ravis

mr_3_0_5 said:


> are these the same you guys are using ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2pcs...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories



i say these i have tried a few different types between my bike and truck.

the ones that have multiple led's don't seem to last nearly as long as the ones with 1 led


----------



## mr_3_0_5

t-ravis said:


> i say these i have tried a few different types between my bike and truck.
> 
> the ones that have multiple led's don't seem to last nearly as long as the ones with 1 led


 
thanks bro ill give those a try then.. 
the hids are the h3 bulbs right? any particular kit you guys run?


----------



## deucehatchbacks

I just want ya'll to know I hate you! I just ordered a set too! They look sick in all your bikes and I had to have a set...I just ordered a set of Team Green Plastics so I went with the Green...I'll have some pics up soon as I get back to land and get them in!


----------



## forcefulbrute88

will the 194 wedges fit right in the stock sockets?


----------



## renudiz

*Hi*

Nice Vehicle


----------



## gpinjason

forcefulbrute88 said:


> will the 194 wedges fit right in the stock sockets?


Yes they will sir


----------



## forcefulbrute88

awesome thank you!


----------



## BamaBrute

Ok so I thought these lights looked Sweet so I decided to jump on the band wagon. I went with the blues! Hopefully they'll be here soon so ii can get em on. So basically on the install u plug the bulb in and cut a wire but do u connect that wire to another or leave it by itself?


----------



## Medic_Up

I just ordered mine as well... Now for some simple instructions on the install and game on!!


----------



## 88rxn/a

we cut the wire because we run HID's in the main housing. you do not need to cut any wires for them to work. just take out the old bulb, USE dielectic grease..and put the new one in.
if you want just the PARKING LIGHTS (where your putting the NEW LED's) to come on when you switch to low beams...cut the red/yellow wire. then the low beams will be the parking (new LED's) lights, switch to high beam and all 4 lights turn on.



1bigforeman said:


> Cut the red/yellow going to each main headlight bulb on each side.





08GreenBrute said:


> ^^^then what?
> 
> T-ravis what bulbs did you get? i know there 194's but which ones on the superbrightleds.com site





1bigforeman said:


> That's it...when you do this the outside lights will come on when the low beams switch is on and when you hit the high beam switch, the outside lights and high beams will be on. When you do this, you are cutting the wire to the low beam on the headlight.


----------



## gpinjason

^^ what he said... take out the light housing, and cut the red/yellow wire that goes directly into the "main" headlight bulb... you might have to cut a section of the protective plastic covering over the wires to actually get to the wires...


----------



## BamaBrute

Alright sounds easy enough. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Medic_Up

Are the LED's direct plug and play? Or is there spliceing involved? Guess I should have been a little more specific.. Thanks for the help


----------



## forcefulbrute88

Got 'em in :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

Medic_Up said:


> Are the LED's direct plug and play? Or is there spliceing involved? Guess I should have been a little more specific.. Thanks for the help


Get the 194 style led's and they plug right into the light fixture...


----------



## Medic_Up

Thanks J that's what I was wondering..


----------



## BamaBrute

Came in today and had em installed in like 10 minutes. Piece of cake! I got to get a computer so I can upload some pics!


----------



## Medic_Up

Mine came in yesterday and had them installed in no time they look awsome.. (Just wish MIMB had a thing to where you could do mobile uploads from your cellular device..)


----------



## BamaBrute

yea that would be nice. It's sad I can afford to buy a bike but am too cheap to go buy me a computer. Maybe we will see it happen one day!


----------



## NobleRise

*Does anyone need any LED's?*

Just sold my quad and I've got 2 x brand new WLED-xLX 1Watt LED Base bulbs - Blue WLED-BLX. Got 'em from superbrightleds.com back in January and never installed them. Paid $25 including shipping. I would sell them for $15 shipped (in the US). Sorry if this isn't the place to have this post, but I don't see a "for sale" section. If there is one, I would be happy to put this information there.


----------



## gpinjason

NobleRise said:


> Just sold my quad and I've got 2 x brand new WLED-xLX 1Watt LED Base bulbs - Blue WLED-BLX. Got 'em from superbrightleds.com back in January and never installed them. Paid $25 including shipping. I would sell them for $15 shipped (in the US). Sorry if this isn't the place to have this post, but I don't see a "for sale" section. If there is one, I would be happy to put this information there.


For Sale/Trade - http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## throttlejock27

im gonna order me a set. which style is the brightest?

and has anyone put a led in there taillight?


----------



## gpinjason

These are the ones I use... they are pretty bright... I can drive at night with just them on... Haven't seen anyone use LED's in their brake light yet...

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ge&category=CAR&Page2Disp=/specs/WLED-xLX.htm


----------



## throttlejock27

ok sweet. i just need to decide on a color. i was thinkin of trying the amber color. anyone know what type of bulb is in the tail light? ill get a red one to throw in there and i think it would be alot brighter


----------



## blackbluebrute

does anyone have the blue bulbs and how good can you see at night 
with just them on


----------



## gpinjason

blackbluebrute said:


> does anyone have the blue bulbs and how good can you see at night
> with just them on


I believe the blue ones are the brightest... I can see pretty good at night with my green ones, until they get too muddy


----------



## blackbluebrute

thanks for the reply I think I will get them,some riders get pssed
when I pass them because my hids are so BRIGHT


----------



## brute34

i have to of the blue ones got them in rode the next night and one of them went out already


----------



## throttlejock27

got blue ones on the way. ill take some pics when i get them in


----------



## rapalapaul

_I went with the blue ones thanks guys_


----------



## throttlejock27

nice, my blue bulbs just came today. gonna put them in tomarow after work


----------



## RuRandy

Looks like they now came out with multi colored LED's also, they change colors (blue, green, red and purple) every 10 seconds or something like that. I have ordered a set and will post a video of them once I have them installed. They should be a conversation piece on the trails.... :haha:


----------



## gpinjason

cool, I'd like to see the video of that... keep us posted


----------



## countryboy61283

brute34 said:


> i have to of the blue ones got them in rode the next night and one of them went out already


I got two of the green ones, and went out on first ride with to just one of them


----------



## blackbluebrute

RuRandy said:


> Looks like they now came out with multi colored LED's also, they change colors (blue, green, red and purple) every 10 seconds or something like that. I have ordered a set and will post a video of them once I have them installed. They should be a conversation piece on the trails.... :haha:


I got some from auto zone but they were not LEDS looked cool
but not bright one burned out so I got white LEDS


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Just wondering how many of these LEDS would you need on each bulb?


----------



## Brute650i

1 on each side


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

okk i went to auto zone and got some prices thinking about goin back in the morning and getting a set of green ones.. can i get step by step instruction on how to do this and maybe a couple pictures.. sorry im not mechanically inclined.


----------



## Brute650i

Look in the hid thread by almost30s


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

Good Instructions guys. cost me 4 bucks to do this and i love it... thanks again jake


----------



## integra93ls

just bought the red leds for my brute. i now just painted the quad and would like to sell them or is someone wants to trade for the blue ones.
got them from superbrightleds
WLED-xLX: 1Watt LED Wedge Base bulb


trade red ones for blue ones.
or sell for $20 shipped


they are brand new just put in to check to see if they work. thats all.


----------



## DLB

Want to get a couple opinions here. I have white LEDs installed right now, but I want to go with either red or blue. My Brute is red, so I think red would look good, but blue might be a cool contrast against the red plastics...also, I just ordered a set of red and blue LED strobes to put behind the grill, so I'm trying to decide which color would look better when running the strobes. What do yens think?


----------



## MY07BRUTE

Well, I don't see any Amber ones, I guess I'll have to be the first lol


----------



## csmith

I have the non LED amber ones right now...just haven't broken down and order LED yet


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm running amber bulbs too. I like the look of the amber. Sorta like the parking lights on my truck. and yes, people have complained about my HID's being too bright too. But i don't think they are too bright. If you don't like them, don't look back at me. That's what i say. I need to see where i'm going. Hauling @$$ across a sand bar at night, i really want to see the water approaching. You know what i mean.


----------



## BIGPUN

i cant find any good led's. The ones off ebay burn out quick


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({

i got some green ones from super bright leds and i can ride with them on only in some places


----------



## DLB

BIGPUN said:


> i cant find any good led's. The ones off ebay burn out quick


Try DDM Tuning. I've had great luck with them.


----------



## Matt Wells

yeah...so I ended up ordering a set of Green ones for my bike too....


----------



## DLB

Red outside lights on a red Brute.


----------



## MY07BRUTE

Well, I did the HID and AMBER LED parking lights this weekend and I do not recommend the ones I got

I got these from http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&category=CAR&Page2Disp=%2Fspecs%2FWLED-xLX.htm and they stick way to far out from the optics chamber so all I get are bright amber dots lol.

I will be order these (360*) ones this week to try http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ction=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/WLED-xHP5.htm


----------



## hemisareslow

just ordered a set of bulbs from superbrightleds......hope they are here by the weekend so i can get these installed!


----------



## VooDuuChild

Ok, please forgive my question that has been asked ten times already. But in my current and most utterly intoxicated of states, I need to know if these are the bulbs that are gonna fit my Brute. Here's the title/description
*WLED-xLX*

*WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LEDs*

*T3-1/4 (#194/168)* type bulbs with High Power SMD. Wide Angle LEDs up to 120 degrees. 12 Volt DC operation.

I have a red 05 750i........that I just purchased with yes, that's right, 83 miles on the ticker. Guy bought it new, used it once and parked it in his garage.....hehehehe. He even had a 3,000 pound Warn winch installed and a nice big hard case for storage on the rear rack. I had to do the initial fluids change when I bought it. It's in showroom condition.....that is until I've got a season on it.

GET SOME!!!!! I'm getting red and blue. Does anyone have a link to the ones that change color, I cannot for the life of me find them in this state of intoxication....hehehe


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Has anyone done a 2012 bf 750? I want blue in mine but I want to see a few pm to see how they look.


----------



## MY07BRUTE

MY07BRUTE said:


> Well, I did the HID and AMBER LED parking lights this weekend and I do not recommend the ones I got
> 
> I got these from 194 LED Bulb - 1 x 1 Watt SMD LED Wedge Base | Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs and they stick way to far out from the optics chamber so all I get are bright amber dots lol.
> 
> I will be order these (360*) ones this week to try Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs


Well the 360's sucked too in the day too.

The Original 194 LED Bulb - 1 x 1 Watt SMD LED Wedge Base | Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs work good at night, they get washed right out by the HID's though lol (I will deal with it).

Bring on the snow!


----------



## MY07BRUTE

12bf750blackbetty said:


> Has anyone done a 2012 bf 750? I want blue in mine but I want to see a few pm to see how they look.


CAn't do this mod in a 2012 with the single headlights, only the older double lights.

you can do HID's though (the D.I.Y. way)


----------



## blizzardrocker

Just wanted to say thanks for this write up and I put my 1 watt green leds from superbrights in this weekend. Super easy mod and it looks great. Check em out!


----------



## bark

cool, gonna have to find some leds...


----------



## CTBruterider

Red on a red Brute, used the 2.5 watt from DDM tuning, seem pretty bright


----------



## Codeman350ss

I found all my leds/hids on ebay


----------



## Waddaman

I have a couple questions about these. For one what is the brightest bulb type that will fit and look good? I see there is regular LED bulbs and the LED towers with multiple small LED's on them ranging in number?

And last.. where can I get the best bulb shipped to Canada so it doesn't cost a fortune.

Edit: Also I see on the DMM site it looks like they would have an LED replacement for the tail light? If it's possible to get one what is the part # or name of it?


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

How did you change your gauge pod light? That looked pretty cool

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## team_mudnut

Installed some green leds and these suckers are bright enough to drive by. Best mod for money,$5 for 5 bulbs shipped to my front door


----------



## SRRBrute

I've gotten some red ones before but they weren't near this bright. Where does you get the green one? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## team_mudnut

Found them on amazon.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

gpinjason said:


> These are the ones I use... they are pretty bright... I can drive at night with just them on... Haven't seen anyone use LED's in their brake light yet...
> 
> LED Products | Super Bright LEDs


I've git an led bulb in my tail light. Can't remember off the top of my head how many leds are in it, but I think its 10. I got it from superbrightleds.com I've had mine in some pretty deep stuff & no problems yet.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

ruffin outlaw said:


> I've git an led bulb in my tail light. Can't remember off the top of my head how many leds are in it, but I think its 10. I got it from superbrightleds.com I've had mine in some pretty deep stuff & no problems yet.


I stand corrected make that 30 leds with 100 degree angle. Dual Intensity 30 LED

You Recently Viewed

$8.99 - $14.99 1157 LED Bulb - Dual Intensity 30 LED

About Super Bright LEDs

Super Bright LEDs is a global leader in cutting edge LED technology. We are committed to providing our customers with outstanding service and the highest quality products in LED lighting...Read More

Check Order Status Shipping Out of USA Shipping Info Minimum Order Product Stock Custom LED Designs SuperBrightLEDs TV Ad

Return/Exchange Form Technical Support Warranty Info Wholesale Pricing Purchase Orders Career Opportunities

Company Info / Policies

Vehicle Bulb Finder Universal LED Bulb Finder Energy Savings Calculator New/Featured Products Out of Stock Product List Closeout/Clearance Items Application Photo Gallery Share Your Photos Check Gift Card Balance

Helpful Links Customer Service

866-590-3533

Send an Email

© 2002-2014 Super Bright LEDs Inc. St. Louis Missouri, USA

1157 LED Bulb - Dual Intensity 30 LED

Part Number: 1157-R30-WV | UPC: 847781007008

Select Color: Red

Select Beam Angle: 100 degree

Note(s):

Not sold in pairs, price per bulb. This bulb is oversize, please see dimensions below.


----------



## ruffin outlaw

throttlejock27 said:


> ok sweet. i just need to decide on a color. i was thinkin of trying the amber color. anyone know what type of bulb is in the tail light? ill get a red one to throw in there and i think it would be alot brighter


1157


----------



## worth13

So when I call super led customer service today I ha en an 08 750 brute what do I need to tell them I need. And these light are only for the low beam correct. You pull out the housing and plug in correct.

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

Also what are you guys using for the high beam I need mine replaced also I want the blue led for the little lights I guess low beam and then what for the high beam


----------



## worth13

Can someone help me again I have been all over the site and 
can't determine which lights I am looking for anyone have a product number they use for my 08 brute force 750 thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I believe the bulb has the 194 base. That's what you look up and get what ever color you want. I pulled one of my stock bulbs and took it to advance auto and found a Amber bulb on the shelf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nate.jager1993

I ordered from super bright LEDS. The part number is: 

WLED-GLX
-194 LED Bulb - 1 x 1 Watt SMD LED Wedge Base

They're pretty bright but it's mostly just the cool factor with these LED's.


----------

